# WLM error code 81000306 (I tried and researched everything)



## Damage_Inc (Oct 2, 2006)

This error code is common but my problem is not a basic problem. I have checked faq's help files and followed all the instructions.

Troubleshooter says everythign is fine.
Adv Conn Settings TCP tested OK.
I followed steps in help.live.com FAQ.
XP Pro is fully updated.
Firewall is properly configured.
WLM Version 8.0 (Build 8.0.0812.00)
I resintalled WLM as well.

Everything appears to work fine and I am able to connect to the server in
tests I am just not able to get signed in on WLM. It hasnt worked for two
days now so I have been running web messenger. No responce from tech support
yet.

Any suggestions or help you can offer will be greatly appreciated! Thanks


----------



## Damage_Inc (Oct 2, 2006)

**EDIT: This did not fix it for long and repeating these steps never worked again. Stay tuned Ill post teh next responce from Microsoft Support.**

Curtis, there are several reasons as to why you are encountering this error code. I listed down the possible reasons as to why this occur:

- There is no internet connection.

- Maybe you cannot visit a Web page that uses Secure Sockets Layer (SSL) security.

- Your Windows Live Messenger proxy settings are incorrect.

- It is also possible that Windows Live Messenger service is blocked by a firewall.

- The computer network does not allow access to the Windows Live Messenger service.

Secure Sockets Layer (SSL) is a protocol defined to allow Web servers and Web clients to communicate more securely through the use of encryption. When SSL is not used, data sent between the client and server is open to packet sniffing by anyone with physical access to the network.

In order for us to eliminate the issue that you are experiencing, we need to make sure that you are connected to the Internet, clear the proxy settings in Windows Live Messenger, configure the software through a firewall and check your Internet Explorer settings.

Curtis, here are the steps that you should follow in order:

1. Make sure that you are connected to the Internet.
Start Internet Explorer, and then try to visit the following Web sites:

http://www.microsoft.com
https://www.microsoft.com

If you cannot visit these sites, contact your Internet service provider (ISP) for information about how to set up your Internet connection so that you can visit both secure (https) and non-secure (http) sites.

After you verify that you can browse the Internet, go to the next step.

2. Clear the proxy settings in MSN Messenger:

a. Start Windows Live Messenger.
b. On the "Tools" menu, click "Options."
c. Click "Connection" in the left navigation pane.
d. Click "Advanced Settings" in the "Connection Settings" section.
e. Delete the content of the "SOCKS" field.
f. Click "OK" two times to save the settings.

3. If you are using a firewall, make sure that Messenger is allowed full access through the firewall. For information about how to configure the most common firewalls to allow Windows Live Messenger to function.

Please go to http://spaces.msn.com/messenger-support/blog/cns!8B3F39C76A8B853F!3669.entry and look for steps on how to enable Windows Live Messenger through the most common firewalls.

4. If you are connected to the Internet from a corporate environment, ask the network administrator if access to Messenger is blocked.

5. If you are using a dial-up connection to connect to the Internet, you may experience low connectivity speeds. Wait, and then try to connect later.

6. Check your Internet Explorer Security settings:

a. Open Internet Explorer.
b. On the "Tools" menu, click "Internet options."
c. On the "Advanced" tab, scroll down to the security section. 
d. Make sure that "use SSL 2.0" and "use SSL 3.0" are both selected. MSN Messenger requires these settings to validate your password and user name.

7. Reregister the security .dll files:

a. Click Start, click Run, type CMD, and then click OK.
b. Type the following commands. Press ENTER after each command line. 
Note After each command runs successfully, you receive a "DllRegisterServer succeeded" message. Wait until you receive this message before you type the next command. 
- regsvr32 softpub.dll 
- regsvr32 wintrust.dll 
- regsvr32 initpki.dll 
- regsvr32 rsaenh.dll 
- regsvr32 mssip32.dll 
- regsvr32 cryptdlg.dll 
- regsvr32 dssenh.dll 
- regsvr32 gpkcsp.dll 
- regsvr32 slbcsp.dll 
- regsvr32 sccbase.dll


----------



## Damage_Inc (Oct 2, 2006)

I have not tried this yet. But it is a Zone Alarm problem. Disabling Zone Alarm had the nice effect of WLM working just perfectly! (risky but my frustration outweighed the risk) Now that it is clearly a Zone Alarm problem I found this article online. I will try this, later today if I have time. For now this is an FYI and if you do this and its successfull plz reply here. Thanks!

http://forum.zonelabs.org/zonelabs/board/message?board.id=IMSecure&message.id=2821


----------

